# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Bóng đèn nào sáng nhất đây?????

## metoodiep247

Bóng đèn A không sáng bằng bóng đèn B B
Bóng đèn B sáng hơn bóng đèn C
Bóng đèn C sáng bằng bóng đèn D
Bóng đèn D sáng hơn bóng dèn A

----------


## nguyennhu

MÌnh nghĩ bóng đèn B sáng nhất hehehe

----------


## muadongvinhcuu

*bóng dèn nào sáng nhất đây ??????????*

+++>



> Bóng đèn A không sáng bằng bóng đèn B B
> Bóng đèn B sáng hơn bóng đèn C
> Bóng đèn C sáng bằng bóng đèn D
> Bóng đèn D sáng hơn bóng dèn A


===>Bóng Đèn B >>> bóng đèn CD >>> bóng đèn A
không sai chứ

----------


## hc_066

A < D= C <B ====> tất nhiên là B là sáng nhất rồi

----------


## dungthinh225

B->C=D->A
Cái bóng A nói đầu tiên cuối cùng lại sáng yếu nhât. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## tindienthoai

kakakakakakaka Thêm chút nữa đi.... Mua thử bóng đèn về gắn coi...

----------


## samnguyen

Chả có bóng đèn nào sáng nhất cả vì tất cả bóng đèn ở trên đều bị cháy .he he đúng k

----------


## phuoc_phuoc5

bóng đèn B là sáng nhất rồi, hổng biết là đúng không nữa, hiihhi

----------


## mypham

Câu đố dễ wá đi. Bóng B chứ gì....

----------


## toiyeucota1992

mình nghĩ là bóng đèm D là sáng nhất

----------


## hoanggiang212

Bóng đèn A ko sáng bằng bóng đèn B ( tự bóng đèn A nó sáng chứ ko phải vì bóng đèn B làm cho nó sáng )

ko biết phải vậy ko nếu đúng vậy chắc ra câu trả lời rồi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------

